# The New "How To Paint Citadel Miniatures"...A review.



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

From the GW website:
_This brand new edition of our ever-popular painting guide is crammed full of advice, techniques and clear, concise examples of the methods used to create fantastically painted models. This 112-page book is written by Rick Priestly and is packed with painting advice._

_Price: £15.00 _
_Release: Out Now_
_Item Type: Book_
_Part Code: 60049999100_
*The Review:*
So last week, my wife informed me that she really didn't want to spend any time this weekend around anyone, speak to anyone, see anyone, do anything...just wanted to stay home and really be left alone with her projects.

She's had a really crappy week, so I got her a present: The new "How To Paint Citadel Miniatures" book. She loves painting minis, and always pores over the WD back issues on how to do certain techniques etc. I figured this would be a nice compilation, although I was hesitant to buy a book that covers all the stuff already included in "How to Paint Space Marines" as well as our 4 year collection of WD magazines.

So I sat down and leafed through the book to see if I could actually justify the expense.

The binding and cover art is typical of these sorts of books: good quality binding, paperback, good mini selection and of course exceptional paint jobs. I knew up front that I wasn't interested in a catalog that screamed "buy my product", so I had that in mind.

Thankfully, while it goes in to every aspect of the hobby, from assembly , cleanup, converting, priming and a wide variety of techniques for these...and it does use images of GW products, it doesn't say "use the GW PVA Glue" or "GW Bleached Bone Spray Paint" etc. I understand the use of the images, but they were very tasteful in not pushing their products too hard which was greatly appreciated.

Everything is nicely covered, from preparation of the figs, cleaning sprues, drilling and pinning, green stuff, etc. to basic and advanced painting techniques. Extra detail is spent on each style, and multiple pictures showing each step. Lots of examples and images on how to use the colors to get the desired effect. 

My wife received the gift book, and spent the day reading it cover to cover, then painted through the night.

I'll take that as an endorsement!

My take on the book is that it really IS a good value and an invaluable guide to painting miniatures of any brand, with any brand of paints. 

Absolutely worth the $20 USD ( £15.00 )

Additional material is here on the US site:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=6800010

The product is available at the US site here:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1130252&rootCatGameStyle=
​​


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Not bought a painting guide in a long long time. Maybe time to give one a spin. Thanks for the heads up and I'll see what its got inside.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Is there anything in there that you won't find in WD or online on the GW website.

This seems like a waste of money to buy and for GW to make. The pictures look nice, but its doesn't seem like anything that you couldn't find on the GW site or in the pages of WD or the back of your codex.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Only 20 bucks? I imagined it would be more. :shok:


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Well we bought that too, well the old one. And I have to say that yes you can definitely find everythign in it on the web, sometimes its nice to have the book right beside you as your trying new techniques.

Just like why we bought an old Ork Codex for 2$, Mandy wanted some idea's for her orks and to get to know some of the fluff.


----------

